# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Project Bloks, development platform  for tangible programming, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Home page - projectbloks.withgoogle.com

----------


## Airicist

"Project Bloks: Making code physical for kids"

by Steve Vranakis and Jayme Goldstein
June 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Project Bloks

Published on Jun 27, 2016




> Project Bloks is a research project with the aim of creating an open hardware platform to help developers, designers, and researchers build the next generation of tangible programming experiences for kids.

----------


## Airicist

Developing on Project Bloks

Published on Jun 27, 2016




> We’re developing a platform that will make it easier to create tangible programming experiences for kids. In this film we outline how the platform could enable developers. We worked with IDEO to create a reference device, called the Coding Kit. It teaches kids the basic concepts of code by allowing them to put code bricks together to create a set of instructions that can be sent to control connected toys and devices.

----------

